# Mice Galaxys Sismofyt..



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This pretty little male moved home today 

He's named after a type of candy http://farm1.static.flickr.com/1/80170_ ... 4a.jpg?v=0)

Sismofyt is a himalayan satin and very beautiful :love1























































I'm gonna make a new thread in the genetics section for some help with the genetic stuff


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh i like himalyan.but more withaut satin...but he ist verry sweet


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

beautiful


----------

